# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  الدفوع فى قانون المرافعات المدنية

## هيثم الفقى

******************* 

*الدفع فى القانون أى الإعتراض على عدم إتخاذ إجراء معين أو اتخاذ هذا الإجراء قبل الميعاد المحدد له أو بعد الميعاد المحدد له أو القيام بهذا الإجراء بطريقة مخالفة لنصوص القانون أو عدم مراعاة اتخاذ هذا الإجراء فى المكان أو الزمان المحدد له وبالكيفية والطريقة والنوعية التي حددها القانون لهذا الإجراء .* 

*لذلك ينبه مبدي الدفع المحكمة لبطلان إتخاذ هذا الإجراء حتى لا تستمد الدليل من الإجراء الباطل فىؤثر على صحة الحكم فإذا كان البطلان من النظام العام حكمة المحكمة به من تلقاء نفسها وإن لم يكن من النظام العام لا تقضى به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها إلا إذا أبداه وتمسك به من شرع لمصلحته .* 

*1- (أ)- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها من غير ذى صفة.* 

*    (ب)- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على غير ذى صفة .* 

*    (ج)- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على ذى غير كامل صفة .* 

*    ( د)- ندفع بعدم قبول تدخل الخصم المتدخل تدخلا هجوميا أو إنضمامنا للمدعى أو للمدعى عليه لعدم توافر الصفة أو المصلحة له* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 3 و21 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**3**-* *لا تقبل أي دعوى كما لا يقبل أى طلب أو دفع إستنادا لأحكام هذا القانون أو أى قانون أخر, لا يكون لصاحبة فيها مصلحة شخصية ومباشرة و قائمة يقرها القانون .* 

*ومع ذلك تكفى المصلحة المحتملة إذا كان الغرض من الطلب الإحتياط لدفع ضرر محدق أو الإستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فىه .* 

*مادة**21**-* *لا يجوز أن يتمسك بالبطلان إلا من شرع البطلان لمصلحته.* 

*ولا يجوز التمسك بالبطلان من الخصم الذي تسبب فىه وذلك كله عدا الحالات التي يتعلق فيها البطلان بالنظام العام.* 

*2- ندفع ببطلان إنعقاد الخصومة أمام محكمة أول درجة لبطلان الإعلان بصحيفة الدعوى لإعلانه بعد المواعيد والشروط التى قررها القانون .* 

*( هذا الدفع لا يبدى إلا إمام محكمة الإستناف لان الحضور إمام المحكمة يصحح الإجراء الباطل )* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 7 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**7**-* *لا يجوز إجراء أي إعلان أو تنفىذ قبل الساعة السابعة صباحا ولا بعد الساعة الخامسة مساء ولا فى أيام العطلة الرسمية إلا فى حالات الضرورة وبإذن كتابي من قاضي الأمور الوقتية.* 

*3- ندفع ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى لعدم إشتمالها على البيانات القانونية التى تطلبتها المادة 9 مرافعات* 

*مادة 9**-* *يجب أن تشتمل الأوراق التي يقوم المحضرون بإعلانها علي البيانات الآتية:* 

*1- تاريخ اليوم والشهر والسنة والساعة التي حصل فيها الإعلان .* 

*2- إسم الطالب ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته وموطنه وإسم من يمثله ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته وموطنه . كذلك إن كان يعمل لغيره.* 

*3- إسم المحضر والمحكمة التي يعمل بها.* 

*4- إسم المعلن إليه ولقبة ومهنته أو وظيفته وموطنة فإن لم يكن موطنة معلوما وقت الإعلان فآخر موطن كان له.* 

*5- إسم وصفة من سلمت إليه صورة الورقة وتوقيعه علي الأصل بالاستلام.* 

*6- توقيع المحضر علي كل الأصل و الصورة.* 

*4- ندفع ببطلان إعلان المدعى عليه بصحيفة الدعوى لإنتفاء الصفة القانونية لمن تم تسليمه صحيفة الدعوى** (** هذا الدفع لا يتم ابدائة إلا إمام محكمة ثان درجة لان حضور المدعى عليه يصحح الإجراء الباطل )* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 10 مرافعات )* 

*مادة10**-* *تسلم الأوراق المطلوب إعلانها إلى الشخص نفسه أو فى موطنه ويجوز تسليمها فى الموطن المختار فى الأحوال التي يبينها القانون.* 

*وإذا لم يجد المحضر الشخص المطلوب إعلانه فى موطنه كان عليه أن يسلم الورقة إلي من يقرر أنه وكيله أو أنه يعمل فى خدمته أو أنه من الساكنين معه من الأزواج والأقارب والأصهار.* 

*5- ندفع ببطلان الإعلان بصحيفة الدعوى وما ترتب عليه من إجراءات تؤثر فى انعقاد الخصومة لعدم توجيه المحضر خطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول للمدعى عليه خلال أربعة وعشرون ساعة فى محل أقامته  .* 

*( هذا الدفع لا يتم إبدائه إلا إمام محكمة ثان درجة المحكمة الإستنافىة وطلب إعادة الدعوى لمحكمة أول درجة لعدم تفويت درجة من درجات التقاضي على المدعى عليه – لان الحضور أمام محكمة أول درجة يصحح الإجراءات الباطلة المترتبة على الإعلان )* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 11 مرافعات )* 

*مادة 11**-* *إذا لم يجد المحضر من يصح تسليم الورقة إليه طبقا للمادة السابقة أو إمتنع من وجده من المذكورين فيها عن التوقيع علي الأصل بالإستلام أو عن إستلام الصوره وجب عليه أن يسلمها فى اليوم ذاته إلي مأمور القسم أو المركز أو العمدة أو شيخ البلد الذي يقع موطن المعلن إليه فى دائرته حسب الأحوال.* 

*وعلى المحضر خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة أن يوجه إلى المعلن إليه فى موطنه الأصلي أو المختار كتابا مسجلا يخبره فىه أن الصورة سلمت إلى جهة الإدارة ويجب على المحضر أن يبين ذلك كله فى حينه فى أصل الإعلان وصورته ويعتبر الإعلان منتجا لأثاره من وقت تسليم الصورة إلى من سلمت إليه قانونا.* 
*وإذا ألغى الخصم موطنه الأصلي أو المختار ولم يخبر خصمه بذلك صح إعلانه فىه وتسلم الصورة عند الاقتضاء إلى جهة الإدارة طبقا للمادة السابقة*
*- ندفع ببطلان الإعلانات بصحيفة الدعوى وما يترتب على ذلك من أثار قانونية وخاصة انعقاد الخصومة**القضائية لعدم إتباع الإجراءات والتعليمات الواردة لنص المادة 13 مرافعات .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 13 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**13**-* *فىما عدا ما نص عليه فى قوانين خاصة تسلم صورة الإعلان على الوجه الأتي:-* 

*1- ما يتعلق بالدولة يسلم للوزراء ومديري المصالح المختصة والمحافظين أو لمن يقوم مقامهم فىما عدا صحف الدعاوى وصحف الطعون والأحكام فتسلم الصورة إلى هيئة قضايا الدولة أو فروعها بالأقاليم حسب الإختصاص المحلى لكل منها.* 

*2- ما يتعلق بالأشخاص العامة يسلم للنائب عنها قانونا أو لمن يقوم مقامه فىما عدا صحف الدعاوى وصحف الطعون والأحكام فتسلم الصورة إلى هيئة قضايا الدولة أو فروعها بالأقاليم حسب الإختصاص المحلى لكل منها .* 

*3- ما يتعلق بالشركات التجارية يسلم فى مركز إدارة الشركة لأحد الشركاء المتضامنين أو لرئيس مجلس الإدارة وللمدير أو لمن يقوم مقامهم فإن لم يكن للشركة مركز تسلم لواحد من هؤلاء لشخصه أو فى موطنه .* 
*4- ما يتعلق بالشركات المدنية والجمعيات والمؤسسات الأصلية وسائر الأشخاص الإعتبارية يسلم بمركز إدارتها للنائب عنها بمقتضى عقد إنشائها أو نظامها أو لمن يقوم مقامه فإذا لم يكن لها مركز سلمت الصورة للنائب عنه لشخصه أو فى موطنه* *
5- ما يتعلق بالشركات الأجنبية التى لها فرع أو وكيل فى جمهورية مصر العربية يسلم إلى هذا الفرع أو الوكيل.

6- ما يتعلق بأفراد القوات المسلحة ومن فى حكمهم يسلم بواسطة النيابة العامة إلى الإدارة القضائية المختصة بالقوات المسلحة. 

7- ما يتعلق بالمسجونين يسلم لمأمور السجن. 

8- ما يتعلق ببحارة السفن التجارية أو بالعاملين فيها يسلم للربان. 

9- ما يتعلق بالأشخاص الذين لهم موطن معلوم فى الخارج يسلم للنيابة العامة وعلى النيابة إرسالها لوزارة الخارجية لتوصيلها بالطرق الدبلوماسية ويجوز أيضا فى هذه الحالة وبشرط المعاملة بالمثل تسليم الصورة مباشرة لمقر البعثة الدبلوماسية للدولة التى يقع بها موطن المراد إعلانه كي تتولى توصيلها إليه. 

ويجب على المحضر خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تسليم الصورة للنيابة العامة المختصة أن يوجه إلى المعلن إليه فى موطنه المبين بالورقة وعلى نفقة الطالب كتابا موصى عليه بعلم الوصول يرفق به صورة أخرى ويخبره فيه أن الصورة المعلنة سلمت للنيابة العامة ويعتبر الإعلان منتجا لأثاره من وقت تسليم الصورة للنيابة العامة ما لم يكن مما يبدأ منه ميعاد فى حق المعلن إليه فلا يبدأ هذا الميعاد إلا من تاريخ تسليم الصورة فى موطن المعلن إليه فى الخارج أو توقيعه على إيصال علم الوصول أو امتناعه عن استلام الصورة أو التوقيع على أصلها بالاستلام. 

ويصدر وزير العدل قرارا بقواعد تقدير نفقات الإرسال بالبريد وكيفية أدائها. 

10- إذا كان موطن المعلن إليه غير معلوم وجب إن تشتمل الورقة على أخر موطن معلوم له فى جمهورية مصر العربية أو فى الخارج وتسلم صورتها للنيابة. 

وفى جميع الحالات إذا لم يجد المحضر من يصح تسليم الورقة إليه أو أمتنع المراد إعلانه أو من ينوب عنه عن التوقيع على أصلها بالاستلام أو عن استلام الصورة أثبت المحضر ذلك فى حينه فى الأصل والصورة وسلم الصورة للنيابة العامة. 

7- ندفع ببطلان الإجراءات التى تمت بالمخالفة لنص المواد 6و7و8و9و10و11و13 مرافعات .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 19 مرافعات )*

*مادة 19* *–** يترتب البطلان علي عدم مراعاة المواعيد والإجراءات المنصوص عليها فى المواد 6و7و8و9و10 و11 و13.* 

*8- ندفع ببطلان الدفوع المبداه من الحاضر عن الخصم أو الخصم نفسه لإنتفاء الصفة والمصلحة عنه )* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 21 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**21**-* *لا يجوز أن يتمسك بالبطلان إلا من شرع البطلان لمصلحته.* 

*ولا يجوز التمسك بالبطلان من الخصم الذي تسبب فىه وذلك كله عدا الحالات التي يتعلق فيها البطلان بالنظام العام.* 

*7- ندفع ببطلان الإجراء الذى باشره الخصم نظراً لأنه يدخل فى حدود وظيفته .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 26 مرافعات ) .* 

*مادة**26**-* *لا يجوز للمحضرين ولا للكتبة ولا لغيرهم من أعوان القضاء أن يباشروا أعمالا يدخل فى حدود وظائفهم فى الدعاوى الخاصة بهم أو بأزواجهم أو أقاربهم أو أصهارهم للدرجة الرابعة وآلا كان هذا العمل باطلا.* 

*9- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة قيميا بنظر الدعوى .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 36 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**36**-* *تقدر قيمة الدعوى بإعتبارها يوم رفع الدعوى ويدخل فى التقدير ما يكون مستحقا يومئذ من الفوائد والتعويضات والمصاريف وغيرها من الملحقات المقدرة القيمة وكذا طلب ما يستجد من الأجرة بعد رفع الدعوى إلى يوم الحكم فيها* 

*وفى جميع الأحوال يعتد بقيمة البناء أو الغراس إذا طلب إزالته.* 

*ويكون التقرير على أساس أخر طلبات الخصوم.* 

*9- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة قيمياً بنظر الدعوى لأنه تم تقدير قيمة الدعوى تقديراً خطئا والدليل على ذلك التى: ويقدم دليل النصاب .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 37 مرافعات )* 

*مادة 37**-* *يراعى فى تقدير قيمة الدعوى ما يأتي:-* 

*1- الدعاوى التى يرجع فى تقدير قيمتها إلى قيمة العقار يكون تقدير هذه القيمة بإعتبار خمسمائة مثل من قيمة الضريبة الأصلية المربوطة عليه إذا كان العقار مبنيا فإن كان من الأراضى يكون التقرير بإعتبار أربعمائة مثل من قيمة الضريبة الأصلية.* 

*فإذا كان العقار غير مربوط عليه ضريبة قدرت المحكمة قيمته.* 

*2-الدعاوى المتعلقة بملكية العقارات والمنازعات الموضوعية المتعلقة بالتنفيذ على العقار تقدر قيمتها بقيمة العقار.*

*أما الدعاوى المتعلقة بحق إرتفاق فتقدر قيمتها بإعتبار ربع قيمة العقار المقرر عليه الحق.* 

*فإذا كانت متعلقة بحق إنتفاع أو بالرقبة قدرت بإعتبار نصف قيمة العقار.* 

*3- إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب تقدير قيمة للحكر أو بزيادتها إلى قيمة معينة قدرت بالقيمة السنوية المطلوب تقديرها أو بقيمة الزيادة فى سنة مضروبا كل منهما فى عشرين.* 

*4- دعاوى الحيازة تقدر قيمتها بقيمة الحق الذى ترد عليه الحيازة.* 

*5- إذا كانت الدعوى خاصة بإيراد فتقدر عند المنازعة فى سند ترتيبه على أساس مرتب عشرين سنة إذا كان مؤبدا وعلى أساس مرتب عشر سنين إن كان لمدى الحياة.* 

*6- الدعاوى المتعلقة بالمحاصيل تقدر قيمتها على حسب أسعارها فى أسواقها العامة.* 

*7- إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب صحة عقد أو إبطاله أو فسخه تقدر قيمتها بقيمة المتعاقد عليه وبالنسبة لعقود البدل تقدر الدعوى بأكبر البدلين قيمة* 

*8- إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب صحة عقد مستمر أو بإبطاله كان التقدير بإعتبار مجموع المقابل النقدي عن مدة العقد كلها.* 

*وإذا كانت بطلب فسخ العقد كان التقدير بإعتبار المقابل النقدي عن المدة الواردة فى العقد فإذا كان العقد قد نفذ فى جزء منه كان التقدير بإعتبار المدة الباقية.* 

*وإذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بامتداد العقد كان التقدير بإعتبار المقابل النقدي للمدة التى قام النزاع على امتداد العقد إليها.* 

*1-* *إذا كانت الدعوى بين الدائن الحاجز والمدين بشأن صحة حجز منقول أو بطلانه تقدر بقيمة الدين المحجوز من أجله وإذا كانت بين دائن ومدينه بشأن رهن حيازة أو حق امتياز أو رهن رسمي أو حق إختصاص تقدر بإعتبار قيمة الدين المضمون.* 

*2-* *فإذا كانت مقامة من الغير باستحقاقه للأموال المحجوزة أو المحملة بالحقوق المذكورة كان التقدير بإعتبار قيمة هذه الأموال.* 

*10- دعاوى صحة التوقيع ودعاوى التزوير الأصلية تقدر قيمتها بقيمة الحق المثبت فى الورقة المطلوب الحكم بصحة التوقيع عليها أو بتزويرها*

*10- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة الجزئية ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة الإبتدائية لأن الدعوى مجهولة القيمة .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 41 مرافعات )* 

*مادة 41**- إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب غير قابل للتقدير بحسب القواعد المتقدمة إعتبرت قيمتها زائدة على عشرة آلاف جنيه.* 

*11- ندفع بسقوط حق المدعى فى المطالبة بالحيازة لجمعه بالمطالبة بالحق والحيازة فى دعوى واحدة* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 41 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**44**-* *لا يجوز أن يجمع المدعى فى دعوى الحيازة بينها وبين المطالبة بالحق وإلا سقط إدعاؤه بالحيازة.* 

*ولا يجوز أن يدفع المدعى عليه دعوى الحيازة بالإستناد إلى الحق ولا تقبل دعواه بالحق قبل الفصل فى دعوى الحيازة وتنفيذ الحكم الذى يصدر فيها إلا إذا تخلى بالفعل عن الحيازة لخصمه.* 

*12- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة قيمياً أو نوعياً بالحكم فى الطلب العارض ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 46 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**46**-* *لا تختص محكمة المواد الجزئية بالحكم فى الطلب العارض أو الطلب المرتبط بالطلب الأصلى إذا كان بحسب قيمته أو نوعه لا يدخل فى إختصاصها.* 

*وإذا عرض عليها طلب من هذا القبيل جاز لها أن تحكم فى الطلب الأصلى وحده إذا لم يترتب على ذلك ضرر بسير العدالة وإلا وجب عليها أن تحكم من تلقاء نفسها بإحالة الدعوى الأصلية والطلب العارض أو المرتبط بحالتها إلى المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة ويكون حكم الإحالة غير قابل للطعن.* 

*6- ندفع بعدم جواز الإستناف لأن الحكم إنتهائى لأن قيمة الدعوى لا تجاوز عشرة ألاف جنيه .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 47 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**47**-* *تختص المحكمة الابتدائية بالحكم ابتدائيا فى جميع الدعاوى المدنية والتجارية التى ليست من إختصاص محكمة المواد الجزئية ويكون حكمها انتهائي إذا كانت قيمة الدعوى لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف جنيه.* 

*7- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى بدائرتها محل إقامة المدعى**عليه* 
*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 49 مرافعات ).* . 
*مادة**49**-* *يكون الإختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها موطن المدعى عليه ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.* 

*فإن لم يكن للمدعى عليه موطن فى الجمهورية يكون الإختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها محل إقامته.* 

*وإذا تعدد المدعى عليهم كان الإختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دارتها موطن أحدهم.* 

*8- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى بدائرتها العقار أو محل إقامة المدعى**عليه* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 50 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**50**-* *فى الدعاوى العينية العقارية ودعاوى الحيازة يكون الإختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها العقار أو أحد أجزائه إذ كان وافقا فى دوائر محاكم متعددة.* 

*وفى الدعاوى الشخصية العقارية يكون الإختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها العقار أو موطن المدعى عليه.* 

*9- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محليا ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى بدائرتها ما نصت عليه المادة 51 و 52 مرافعات* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 51 و52 مرافعات ).* 
*مادة51- فى الدعاوى الجزئية التى ترفع على الحكومة أو وحدات الإدارة المحلية أو الهيئات العامة أو المؤسسات العامة يكون الإختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها مقر المحافظة مع مراعاة القواعد المتقدمة.*
*مادة**52**-* *فى الدعوى المتعلقة بالشركات أو الجمعيات القائمة أو التى فى دور التصفية أو المؤسسات الخاصة يكون الإختصاص الفرع. التى يقع فى دائرتها مركز إدارتها سواء أكانت الدعوى على الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة على أحد الشركاء أو الأعضاء أم من شريك أو عضو على أخر.ويجوز رفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها فرع الشركة* *–** أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة وذلك فى المسائل المتصلة بهذا الفرع .* 

*10- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى بدائرتها محل إقامة المتوفى أو التركة* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 53 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**53**-* *الدعاوى المتعلقة بالتركات التى ترفع قبل قسمة التركة من الدائن أو من بعض الورثة على بعض تكون من إختصاص المحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها أخر موطن للمتوفى.* 

*11- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى أصدرت حكم الإفلاس* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 54 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**54**-* *فى مسائل الإفلاس يكون الإختصاص للمحكمة التى قضت به.* 

*12- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محليا ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى بدائرتها محل إقامة المدعى**عليه أو التى تم تنفيذ جزء من الإتفاق فى دائرتها* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 55 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**55**-* *فى المواد التجارية يكون الإختصاص لمحكمة المدعى عليه أو للمحكمة التى تم الاتفاق ونفذ كله أو بعضه فى دائرتها أو للمحكمة التى يجب تنفيذ الإتفاق فى دائرتها.* 

*13- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى بدائرتها محل إقامة المدعى**عليه أو التى تم تنفيذ جزء من الاتفاق فى دائرتها* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 56 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**56**-* *فى المنازعات المتعلقة بالتوريدات والمقاولات وأجرة المسكن وأجور العمال والصناع والإجراء يكون الإختصاص لمحكمة موطن المدعى عليه أو للمحكمة التى تم الاتفاق أو نفذ فى دائرتها متى كان فيها موطن المدعى.* 

*14- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لتجهيل صحيفة الدعوى .* *( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 63 مرافعات )*

*مادة63**-* *ترفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة بناء على طلب المدعى بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.* 

*ويجب أن تشمل صحيفة الدعوى على البيانات الآتية:* 

*1- إسم المدعى ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته وموطنه وإسم من يمثله ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته وموطنه.* 

*2- إسم المدعى عليه ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته وموطنه فإن لم يكن موطنه معلوما فآخر موطن كان له* 

*3- تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة.* 

*4- المحكمة المرفوعة أمامها الدعوى.* 

*5- بيان موطن مختار للمدعى فى البلدة التى بها مقر المحكمة أن لم يكن له موطن فيها.* 

*6- وقائع الدعوى وطلبات المدعى وأسانيدها.* 

*15 – ندفع بعدم قبول دعوى صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية إلا إذا أشهرت صحيفتها .*

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 65 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**65**-* *يقيد قلم كتاب المحكمة صحيفة الدعوى إذا كانت مصحوبة بما يلي:* 

*ما يدل على سداد الرسوم المقررة قانونا أو إعفاء المدعى منها .* 

*صورة من الصحيفة بقدر عدد المدعى عليهم فضلاً عن صورتين لقلم الكتاب .* 

*أصول المستندات المؤيدة للدعوى أو صور منها تحت مسئولية المدعين وما يركن إليه من أدلة لإثبات دعواه* 

*مذكرة شارحة للدعوى أو إقرار باشتمال صحيفة الدعوى على شرح كامل لها ن وصور من المذكرة أو الإقرار بقدر عدد المدعى عليهم .* 

*وعلى قلم الكتاب إثبات تاريخ طلب القيد فى جميع الأحوال .* 

*وإذا رأى قلم الكتاب عدم قيد صحيفة الدعوى – لعدم استيفاء المستندات والأوراق المبينة بالفقرة الأولى – قام بعرض الآمر على قاضى الأمور الوقتية ليفصل فيه فورا، آما بتكليف قلم الكتاب بقيد الدعوى، أو بتكليف طالب قيدها باستيفاء ما نقص، وذلك بعد سماع أقواله ورأى قلم الكتاب . فإذا قيدت صحيفة الدعوى وإسم المدعى وطلباته والجلسة المحددة لنظرها ن ويدعوه للإطلاع على ملف الدعوى وتقديم مستنداته ومذكرة بدفاعه .* 

*وعلى المدعى عليه ن فى جميع الدعاوى عدا المستعجلة والتي انقص ميعاد الحضور فيها ، أن يودع قلم الكتاب مذكرة بدفاعه يرفق بها مستنداته أو صورة منها تحت مسئوليته قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى بثلاثة أيام على الأقل .* 

*ولا تقبل دعوى صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية إلا إذا أشهرت صحيفتها .* 

*16- ندفع بإعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن لعدم تكليف المدعى عليه بالحضور فى خلال ثلاثة اشهر .* 

*(لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 70 مرافعات )* 

*مادة 70**-* *يجوز بناء على طلب المدعى عليه إعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن إذا لم يتم تكليف المدعى عليه بالحضور فى خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة إلى قلم الكتاب وكان ذلك راجعا إلى فعل المدعى .* 

*17- ندفع ببطلان الإقرار بالحق المدعى به أو التنازل عنه أو الصلح أو التحكيم فيه أو قبول اليمين أو ترك**الخصومة أو الادعاء بالتزوير أو رد القاضى أو رد الخبير لعدم وجود تفويض خاص بيد وكيله القانونى بذلك* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 76 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**76**-* *لا يصح بغير تفويض خاص الإقرار بالحق المدعى به ولا التنازل عنه ولا الصلح ولا التحكيم فيه ولا قبول اليمين ولا توجيهها ولا ردها ولا ترك الخصومة ولا التنازل عن الحكم أو عن طريق من طرق الطعن فيه ولا رفع الحجز ولا ترك التأمينات مع بقاء الدين ولا الإدعاء بالتزوير ولا رد القاضى ولا مخاصمتة ولا رد الخبير ولا العرض الفعلي ولا قبوله ولا أي تصرف أخر يوجب القانون فيه تفويضا خاصاً.* 

*18- ندفع بإعتبار الدعوى كان لم تكن لتجديدها من الشطب بعد الميعاد* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 82 مرافعات )*

*مادة**82**-* *إذا لم يحضر المدعى ولا المدعى عليه حكمت المحكمة فى الدعوى إذا كانت صالحة للحكم فيها وإلا قررت شطبها فإذا إنقضى ستون يوما ولم يطلب أحد الخصوم السير فيها أو لم يحضر الطرفان بعد السير فيها اعتبرت كأن لم تكن.* 

*وتحكم المحكمة فى الدعوى إذا غاب المدعى أو المدعون أو بعضهم فى الجلسة الأولى وحضر المدعى عليه.* 

*19- ندفع بعدم قبول الدفع بعدم الإختصاص المحلى وعدم قبول الدفوع الشكلية لعدم ابداءها قبل ابداء الطلبات والدفاع الموضوعي .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 108 مرافعات ) .*

*مادة**108**-**الدفع بعدم الإختصاص المحلى والدفع بإحالة الدعوى إلى محكمة أخرى لقيام ذات النزاع أمامها أو للإرتباط والدفع بالبطلان وسائر الدفوع المتعلقة بالإجراءات يجب إبدائها معا قبل إبداء أى طلب أو دفاع فى الدعوى أو بدفع بعدم القبول وإلا سقط الحق فيما لم يبد منها. ويسقط حق الطاعن فى هذه الدفوع إذا لم يبدها فى صحيفة الطعن.* 

*ويحكم فى هذه الدفوع على إستقلال ما لم تأمر المحكمة بضمها إلى الموضوع وعندئذ تبين المحكمة ما حكمت به فى كل منها على حدة.* 

*ويجب إبداء جميع الوجوه التى يبنى عليها الدفع المتعلق بالإجراءات معاً وإلا سقط الحق فيما لم يبد منها.* 

*2**0**- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة لإنتفاء ولايتها أو نوعياً أو قيمياً ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 109, 110 مرافعات ) .* 

*مادة109**-* *الدفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة لانتقاء ولايتها أو بسبب نوع الدعوى أو قيمتها تحكم به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها.* 
*ويجوز الدفع به فى أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى .* 
*مادة**110**-* *على المحكمة إذا قضت بعدم إختصاصها أن تأمر بإحالة الدعوى بحالتها إلى المحكمة المختصة ، ولو كان عدم الإختصاص متعلقا بالولاية ويجوز لها عندئذ أن تحكم بغرامة لا تجاوز مائتي جنيها. وتلتزم المحكمة المحال إليها الدعوى بنظرها.* 

*2**1* *– نطلب إحالة الدعوى لمحكمة ... لرفع ذات النزاع إمامها** .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 112 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**112**-* *إذا رفع النزاع ذاته إلى محكمتين وجب إبداء الدفع بالإحالة أمام الحكمة التى رفع إليها النزاع أخيرا للحكم فيه.* 

*وإذا دفع بالإحالة للارتباط جاز إبداء الدفع أمام أى من المحكمتين.* 

*وتلتزم المحكمة المحال إليها الدعوى بنظرها.* 

*2**2**- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على غير ذى صفة .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 115 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**115**-* *الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى يجوز إبداؤه فى أية حالة تكون عليها.* 

*وإذا رأت المحكمة أن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لعيب فى صفة المدعى عليه قائم على أساس ,  أجلت الدعوى لإعلان ذى الصفة ويجوز لها فى هذه الحالة الحكم على المدعى بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيها ولا تجاوز مائتى جنيه.* 

*وإذا تعلق الأمر بإحدى الوزارات أو الهيئات العامة أو مصلحة من المصالح أو بشخص إعتباري عام أو خاص فيكفى فى تحديد الصفة أن يذكر إسم الجهة المدعى عليها فى صحيفة الدعوى.* 

*2**3* *– ندفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها فى الدعوى رقم        لسنة     .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 116 مرافعات ) .* 

*مادة**116**-* *الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسبق الفصل فيها تقضى به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها.* 

*2**4**- ندفع بعدم قبول الطلب العارض الذى محله دعوى صحة التعاقد لعدم إشهار صحيفة التدخل أو محضر**الجلسة الذى اثبت فيه** .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 126 مكرر مرافعات ) .* 

*مادة**126**مكرر**- لا يقبل الطلب العارض أو طلب التدخل إذا كان محله صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية إلا إذا تم شهر صحيفة هذا الطلب أو صورة رسمية من محضر الجلسة الذى أثبت فيه.* 

*2**5**- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لتعجيلها بعد مرور الثمانية أيام التالية لنهاية الأجل .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 128 /2 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**128*– * يجوز وقف الدعوى بناء على اتفاق الخصوم على عدم السير فيها مدة لاتزيد على ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ إقرار المحكمة لإتفاقهم ولكن لا يكون لهذا الوقف إثر فى أي ميعاد حتمى يكون القانون قد حدده لإجراء ما.* 

*وإذا لم تعجل الدعوى فى ثمانية أيام التالية لنهاية الأجل اعتبر المدعى تاركا دعواه والمستأنف تاركا استئنافه* 

*2**6**- ندفع بإنقطاع سير الخصومة لوفاة المرحوم / * 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 130 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**130*–*ينقطع سير الخصومة بحكم القانون بوفاة أحد الخصوم ، أو بفقده أهلية الخصومة ، أو بزوال صفة من كان يباشر الخصومة عنه من النائبين ، إلا إذا كانت الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم فى موضوعها .* 

*2**7**- ندفع ببطلان الإجراءات التى تمت أثناء إنقطاع سير الخصومة .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 132 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**132**-* *يترتب على إنقطاع الخصومة وقف جميع مواعيد المرافعات التى كانت جارية فى حق الخصوم وبطلان جميع الإجراءات التى تحصل أثناء الإنقطاع.* 

*2**8**- ندفع بسقوط الخصومة لعدم السير فى الدعوى وإنقضاء ستة أشهر من أخر إجراء صحيح .* 

* ( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 134 مرافعات ) .* 

*مادة**134*–*لكل ذى مصلحة من الخصوم فى حالة عدم السير فى الدعوى بفعل المدعى أو إمتناعه أن يطلب الحكم بسقوط الخصومة ومتى إنقضت ستة اشهر من آخر إجراء صحيح من إجراءات التقاضى .* 

*29**- ندفع بإنقضاء الخصومة بمضي ثلاث سنوات .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 140 مرافعات ) .* 

*مادة**140**-* *فى جميع الأحوال تنقضي الخصومة بمضي سنتين على آخر إجراء صحيح فيها.* 

*ومع ذلك لا يسرى حكم الفقرة السابقة على الطعن بطريقة النقض.* 

*3**0**- ندفع ببطلان الحكم لإشتراك أحد القضاة فى المداولة لم يسمع المرافعة .* 

*(لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 167 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**167**-* *لا يجوز أن يشارك فى المداولة غير القضاة الذين سمعوا المرافعة وإلا كان الحكم باطلاً .* 

*3**1* *– ندفع ببطلان الإجراءات التي تمت دون إطلاع الخصم عليها وإستندت المحكمة فى حكمها إليها .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 168 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**168**-* *لا يجوز للمحكمة أثناء المداولة أن تسمع أحد الخصوم أو وكيلة إلا بحضور خصمه أو أن تقبل أوراقاً أو مذكرات من أحد الخصوم دون إطلاع الخصم الأخر عليها وألا كان العمل باطلاً .* 

*3**2* *– ندفع ببطلان الحكم لعدم النطق به علانية .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 174 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**174**-* *ينطق القاضى بالحكم بتلاوة منطوقة ، أو بتلاوة منطوقة مع أسبابه ، ويكون النطق به علانية و إلا كان الحكم باطلاً .* 

*3**3* *– ندفع ببطلان الحكم لعدم إشتماله على الأسباب التى بنى عليها .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 176 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**176**-* *يجب أن تشتمل الأحكام على الأسباب التى بنيت عليها وإلا كانت باطلة.* 

*3**4**- ندفع بسقوط التظلم من أمر تقدير الرسوم للتظلم بعد الميعاد .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 190 مرافعات )* 
*مادة 190- يجوز لكل من الخصوم  أن يتظلم من الأمر  المشار إليه فى المادة السابقة ويحصل التظلم أمام المحضر عند إعلان أمر التقدير أو بتقرير  فى قلم  كتاب المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم  وذلك  خلال ثمانية الأيام التالية لإعلان الأمر ، ويحدد المحضر أو قلم الكتاب على حسب الأحوال اليوم الذى ينظر فيه التظلم أمام المحكمة فى غرفة المشورة  ويعلن الخصوم بذلك قبل اليوم المحدد بثلاثة أيام.*
*3**5**- ندفع بسقوط الأمر الصادر على عريضة لتقديمه للتنفيذ بعد الميعاد .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 200 مرافعات )* 

*مادة 200**-* *يسقط الأمر الصادر على عريضة إذا لم يقدم التنفيذ خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدوره ولا يمنع هذا السقوط من إستصدار أمر جديد. * 

*3**6**- ندفع بعدم قبول التظلم من الأمر للتظلم منه بعد الميعاد .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 206 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**206**-* *يجوز للمدين التظلم من الأمر خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ إعلانه إلية ويحصل التظلم أمام محكمة المواد الجزئية أو أمام المحكمة الابتدائية حسب الأحوال وتراعى فيه الأوضاع المقررة لصحيفة إفتتاح الدعوى ويجب أن يكون التظلم مسبباً وإلا كان باطلاً ويبدأ ميعاد إستئناف الأمر إن كان قابلاً له من تاريخ فوات ميعاد التظلم منه أو من تاريخ إعتبار التظلم كأم لم يكن  ويسقط الحق فى التظلم  من الأمر إذا طعن فيه مباشرة بالإستناف* 
*37* ـ *ندفع بإعتبار الحجز كأن لم يكن لعدم تقديم طلب الأداء بصحة إجراءات الحجز* 
*( لمخالفته نص المادة 210 مرافعات )* 

*مادة 210** ـ * *إذا أراد الدائن في حكم المادة 210 حجز ما يكون لمدينة لدي الغير وفي الأحوال التي يجوز فيها للدائن استصدار أمر من القاضي بالحجز التحفظي يصدر أمر الحجز من القاضي المختص بإصدار الأمر بالأداء وذلك استثناء من أحكام المواد 275 ، 319 ، 327 .* 

*وعلي الدائن خلال ثمانية الأيام التالية لتوقيع الحجز أن يقدم طلب الداء وصحة إجراءات الحجز إلي القاضي المذكور وغلا اعتبر الحجز كأن لم يكن .* 

*وفي حالة التظلم من أمر الحجز لسبب يتصل بأصل الحق يمتنع إصدار الأمر بالأداء وتحدد جلسة لنظر الدعوى وفقا للمادة 204**.* 

*3**8**- ندفع بعدم قبول الإستناف لرفعه من غير ذى صفة .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 211 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**211**-* *لا يجوز الطعن فى الأحكام إلا من المحكوم عليه ولا يجوز ممن قبل الحكم أو ممن قضى له بكل طلباته مالم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.* 

*3**9**- ندفع بعدم قبول الإستناف لإستئناف الخصم الحكم التمهيدى الغير منهي للخصومة .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 212 مرافعات ).* 
*مادة212- لا يجوز الطعن فى الأحكام التى تصدر أثناء سير الدعوى ولا تنته بها الخصومة إلا بعد صدور الحكم المنهي للخصومة كلها ، وذلك فيما عدا الأحكام القابلة للتنفيذ الجبري، والأحكام الصادرة بعدم الإختصاص والإحالة إلى المحكمة المختصة ، وفى الحالة الأخيرة يجب على المحكمة المحال إليها الدعوى أن توفقها حتى يفصل فى الطعن*
*40**-- ندفع بسقوط الإستناف شكلاً لرفعه بعد الميعاد .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 215 مرافعات ).* 

*مادة**215**-* *يترتب على عدم مراعاة مواعيد الطعن فى الأحكام سقوط الحق فى الطعن ، وتقضى المحكمة بالسقوط من تلقاء نفسها.* 

*4**1**- ندفع بعدم قبول الإستناف لرفعه بعد الميعاد .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 227 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**227**-* *ميعاد الإستناف أربعون يوما ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.* 

*ويكون الميعاد خمسة عشر يوما فى المواد المستعجلة أيا كانت المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم.* 

*ويكون الميعاد الإستناف ستين يوما بالنسبة للنائب العام أو من يقوم مقامه.* 

*4**2**- ندفع ببطلان صحيفة الإستناف لعدم إشتمالها على بيان الحكم المستأنف وتاريخه .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 230 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**230**-* *يرفع الإستناف بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة المرفوع إليه الإستناف وفقا للأوضاع المقررة لرفع الدعوى ويجب أن تشتمل الصحيفة على بيان الحكم المستأنف وتاريخه وأسباب الإستناف والطلبات وآلا كانت باطلة.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*4**3* *– ندفع بعدم قبول طلبات جديدة فى الإستناف .* 

*( أعمالا لنص المادتين 232 و 235 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**232**-* *الإستناف ينقل الدعوى بحالتها التى كانت عليها قبل صدور الحكم المستأنف بالنسبة لما رفع عنه الإستناف فقط .* 

*مادة**235**-* *لا تقبل الطلبات الجديدة فى الإستناف وتحكم المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها بعد قبولها.ومع ذلك يجوز أن يضاف إلى الطلب الأصلي الأجور والفوائد والمرتبات وسائر الملحقات التى تستحق بعد تقديم الطلبات الختامية أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولى وما يزيد من التعويضات بعد تقديم هذه الطلبات.* 

*وكذلك يجوز مع بقاء موضوع الطلب الأصلي على حاله تغيير سببه والإضافة إليه.* 

*4**4**- ندفع بعدم قبول الإلتماس لرفعه بعد الميعاد . * 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 242 مرافعات* 

*مادة**242**-* *ميعاد الإلتماس أربعون يوما ولا يبدأ فى الحالات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرات الأربع الأول من المادة السابقة إلا من اليوم الذى ظهر فيه الغش أو الذى أقر فيه بالتزوير فاعله أو حكم بثبوته أو الذى حكم فيه على شاهد الزور أو اليوم الذى ظهرت فيه الورقة المحتجزة.* 

*ويبدأ الميعاد فى الحالة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة السابعة من اليوم الذى يعلن فيه الحكم إلى من يمثل المحكوم عليه تمثيلاً صحيحاً .* 

*ويبدأ الميعاد فى الحالة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الثامنة من اليوم الذى ظهر فيه الغش أو التواطؤ أو الإهمال الجسيم.* 

*4**5**- ندفع بعدم فبول النقض لرفعه بعد الميعاد .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 252 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**252**-* *ميعاد الطعن بطريق النقض ستون يوما.* 

*ولا يسرى هذا الميعاد على الطعن الذى يرفعه النائب العام لمصلحة القانون وفقا لحكم المادة 250.* 

*4**6**- ندفع ببطلان الحجز لأنه تم الحجز على ما يلزم المدين وزوجه والمقيمين معه من فراش وثياب وما يلزم**الغذاء لمدة شهر** .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 305 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**305**-* *لا يجوز الحجز على ما يلزم المدين وزوجة وأقاربه وأصهاره على عمود النسب المقيمين معه فى معيشة واحدة من الفراش والثياب وكذلك ما يلزمهم من الغذاء لمدة شهر.* 

*4**7**- ندفع ببطلان الحجز لأنه تم على ما يلزم المدين من كتب ومهمات لمزاولة مهنته أو حرفته* 

*4**8**- ندفع ببطلان الحجز لأنه تم على إناث الماشية اللازمة لانتفاع المدين .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 306 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**306**-* *لا يجوز الحجز على الأشياء الآتية إلا لإقتضاء ثمنها أو مصاريف صيانتها أو نفقة مقررة* 

*1- ما يلزم المدين من كتب وأدوات ومهمات لمزاولة مهنته أو حرفته بنفسه.* 

*2- إناث الماشية اللازمة لانتفاع المدين فى معيشته هو وما يلزم لغذاء هذه الماشية لمدة شهر.* 

*4**9**- ندفع ببطلان الحجز على أكثر من ربع مرتب أو أجر المدين .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 309 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**309**-* *لا يجوز الحجز على الأجور والمرتبات إلا بمقدار الربع وعند التزاحم يخصص نصفه لوفاء دين النفقة المقررة والنصف الأخر لما عداه من الديون.* 

*50**- ندفع بسقوط محضر الحجز التحفظي على المنقول والأمر الصادر به لعدم إعلانه فى خلال الثمانية أيام* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 320 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**320**-* *يتبع فى الحجز التحفظي على المنقولات القواعد والإجراءات المنصوص عليها فى الفصل الأول من الباب الثالث من هذا الكتاب عدا ما تعلق منها بتحديد يوم البيع* 

*ويجب أن يعلن الحاجز إلى المحجوز عليه محضر الحجز والأمر الصادر به إذا لم يكن قد أعلن به من قبل وذلك خلال ثمانية أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ توقيعه وإلا أعتبر كأن لم يكن.* 

*وفى الأحوال التى يكون فيها الحجز بأمر من قاضى التنفيذ يجب على الحاجز خلال الثمانية أيام المشار إليها فى الفقرة السابقة أن يرفع أمام المحكمة المختصة الدعوى بثبوت الحق وصحة الحجز وإلا أعتبر الحجز كأن لم يكن.* 

*5**1* *– ندفع بعدم قبول دعوى ثبوت الحق وصحة الحجز لرفعها بعد الميعاد القانونى .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 333 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**333**-* *فى الأحوال التى يكون فيها الحجز بأمر من قاضى التنفيذ يجب على الحاجز خلال ثمانية أيام المشار إليها فى المادة السابقة أن يرفع أمام المحكمة المختصة الدعوى بثبوت الحق وصحة الحجز وإلا أعتبر الحجز كأن لم يكن.* 

*وإذا كانت دعوى الدين مرفوعة من قبل أمام محكمة أخرى قدمت دعوى صحة الحجز إلى نفس المحكمة لتنظر فيهما معا.* 

*5**2**- ندفع ببطلان الحجز على الثمار والمزروعات لأنه تم قبل نضجها بخمسة وأربعين يوما .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 354 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**354**-* *لا يجوز حجز الثمار المتصلة ولا المزروعات القائمة قبل نضجها بأكثر من خمسة وأربعين يوما.* 

*ويجب أن يبين فى المحضر بالدقة موضع الأرض وإسم الحوض ورقم القطعة ومساحتها وحدودها ونوع المزروعات أو نوع الأشجار وعددها وما ينتظر أن يحصد أو يجنى أو ينتج منها وقيمته على وجه التقريب* 

*5**3**- ندفع ببطلان محضر الحجز لأنه تم فى عدم حضور المدين وفى غيبته ولم يعلن بالمحضر فى اليوم التالى لتوقيع الحجز .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 362 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**362**-* *إذا حصل الحجز بحضور المدين أو فى موطنه تسلم له صورة من المحضر على الوجه المبين فى المادة 10 فإن كان الحجز قد حصل فى غير موطنه وفى غيبته وجب إعلانه بالمحضر فى اليوم التالى على الأكثر.* 

*5**4**- ندفع بإعتبار الحجز كأن لم يكن لعدم إتمام البيع خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ توقيعه .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 375 مرافعات )* 

*مادة**375**-* *يعتبر الحجز كأن لم يكن إذا لم يتم البيع خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ توقيعه إلا إذا كان البيع قد وقف بإتفاق الخصوم أو بحكم المحكمة أو بمقتضى القانون. ومع ذلك لا يجوز الإتفاق على تأجيل البيع لمدة تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الإتفاق.* 

*ولقاضي التنفيذ عند الإقتضاء أن يأمر بمد الميعاد لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر.* 

*5**5**- نطلب الإستمرار فى التنفيذ لعدم إشتمال صحيفة دعوى الإسترداد على بيان واف لأدلة الملكية وعدم تقديم مستندات الملكية عند إيداع الصحيفة قلم الكتاب .* 

*( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 394 مرافعات )*
*مادة**394**-* *يجب أن ترفع دعوى الإسترداد على الدائن الحاجز والمحجوز عليه والحاجزين المتدخلين وأن تشتمل صحيفتها على بيان واف لأدلة الملكية ويجب على المدعى أن يودع عند تقديم الصحيفة لقلم الكتاب ما لديه من المستندات وإلا وجب الحكم بناء على طلب الحاجز بالإستمرار فى التنفيذ دون إنتظار الفصل فى الدعوى ولا يجوز الطعن فى هذا الحكم.*

----------

